# Trulocity injections



## Elliemc (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi everyone

Had Type 2 for some time but recently meds not working for me and sugars and BP were getting out of control. Have just had a 2nd Trulocity injection and, although I was warned about the side effects, I had no idea actually how bad they would be. Am finding it is very hard to make myself eat anything at all - am having crackers just so I can have the metformin - and managing only a couple of mouthfuls of anything else. I also feel sick all the time and now getting probs the other end! Hardly surprisingly I lost half a stone the first week. The almost immediate effect on blood sugars is wonderful which has also meant my BP is correcting itself so I can't complain about that.

I have been back to my diabetes nurse with questions re how long am I expected to take this - apparently the side effects calm down, or you learn to tolerate them, after about 6 weeks - will I be able to reduce it to maybe once a month etc but she is unwilling - or unable - to give this info. So I'm on here and hoping there are members out there who have experience of this. Obviously at the moment with the lockdown its the best time to deal with this but I am unhappy at the thought of it going on for too long. Can anyone help with their experience of having the injections? Hope so!

Ellie


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Elliemc 

Goodness what a horrid time you are having with the change in meds 

I’ve not used Trulicity myself, but you might find some threads with other people’s experiences here









						Search results for query: trulicity
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




This member (who hasn’t visited the forum for a month or so) found that feelings of sickness subsided after a few weeks








						Trulicity update
					

hi guys thanks for all your replys to my first post regarding the Trulicity pen. I am pleased to say that the side effects have pretty much all gone. I took my second dose yesterday and although it was really unpleasant ive felt fine since. ive spoke to the nurse last week who said I shouldn't...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




Do let your Dr know how difficult you are finding things, and let us know how you get on over the coming weeks.

Hope things settle for you.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for taking the time to send these links to me. I have just spent a couple of hours reading through posts-not a problem as I don't feel as sick staying still.
I seem to have coasted for years with my diabetes and not taken it seriously at all. I feel as if I know so little about it. Probably because I had a serious accident and was totally out of it on high morphine levels. Coming out of that and dosage low enough for me to feel that my brain isn't encased in fog. Will keep looking for info but can you tell me what BG is? Keep spotting that. I've noticed it seems Trulocity users don't keep up with info so will try to let everyone know how that is going. Like others I was told not to bother with blood sugar readings but have found that when I have felt particularly awful they have been very in-between 5 and 6.
Also am not at all technical what does 'enable push notifications' mean ?
Am getting over a fall where ligaments were damaged so feel its been a lot to manage but hoping to become more informed -a bit late but never mind!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 2, 2021)

BG is blood sugar or BS also blood sugar.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 2, 2021)

BG stands for Blood Glucose but means the same as Blood Sugar. I think that is what @grovesy was trying to say.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 2, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> BG stands for Blood Glucose but means the same as Blood Sugar. I think that is what @grovesy was trying to say.


Yeas I was.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you both for making it clear


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2021)

The 'push notifications' thing is just something that this forum has - it isn't actually essential.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for your reply Jenny


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 4, 2021)

Elliemc said:


> Will keep looking for info but can you tell me what BG is? Keep spotting that...


Hehe! Sorry about all the jargon. You might find this list of common abbreviations helpful 








						Acronyms and Abbreviations
					

Here is an alphabetical list of acronyms and abbreviations you may come across on the forum:  Health-related  A1c - Shortened version of HbA1c the blood test that checks average BG over previous 6-12 weeks ADA - American Diabetic Association  Basal - 'Background', long acting insulin (eg Lantus...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				






Elliemc said:


> Also am not at all technical what does 'enable push notifications' mean ?


Yes sorry about that! it started when the forum software had a minor upgrade - some new feature that we don’t really use here. I am asking to see if we can get the alert switched off, but there should be a way to set ‘never ask again’ in the alert box, depending on your browser.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 4, 2021)

Learning all the time!!
Update on Trulocity - had the 3rd injection yesterday evening. Prior to having it I had felt less sick during the day and actually had a bit of lunch (dessertspoon full of creamy yogurt). This was after a crumpet for breakfast. I even enjoyed a 2inch square of lasagne with half an avocado salad for my evening meal. So this was some progress.
 First food I have enjoyed without feeling too sick to have anything in 2 weeks but,of course, have had to have something in order to take the metformin. Haven't been able to sort a good food regime, it's been a case of just have the driest easiest things I can stomach. No wonder I lost so much weight. 9lbs in 2 weeks.
BS this morning  was 6.4 so the injection does do what it is needed for, and very quickly.  This is presumably why I was awake with stomach pain in the night. BP is now on the low side so will have to discuss this together with a slight reaction on my arm which I first noticed in week 1. It's an oval area  about 2 inches under my wrist which doesn't look swollen but is when you touch it. It's also sore. This morning there is a red line in an L shape which wasn't there yesterday.
I am back to feeling very sick again this morning, trying not to move too much as that seems to make it worse!
Sorry it's a bit of an essay but trying to give as much info as poss and hopefully this will help anyone else who may find themselves in my situation.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2021)

Some promising signs @Elliemc, but sorry the nausea has returned 

So tricky when starting a new medication isn’t it, because any new thing or sensation feels like it might be related. Does the Patient Information Leaflet in the box mention anything about skin reactions?


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 5, 2021)

No, nothing there re this but have had a text from the GP saying they want to discuss meds by phone early next week so I'll talk to them then about it. I do seem to have allergies to some meds, getting worse as I get older. I can't have most anaesthetics because of bad reactions.
Think I should have marked the rash as it seems to be over a larger area this morning. 
Am going to check the list of reactions again anyway as today am getting bad back pain.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 5, 2021)

Elliemc said:


> No, nothing there re this but have had a text from the GP saying they want to discuss meds by phone early next week so I'll talk to them then about it. I do seem to have allergies to some meds, getting worse as I get older. I can't have most anaesthetics because of bad reactions.
> Think I should have marked the rash as it seems to be over a larger area this morning.
> Am going to check the list of reactions again anyway as today am getting bad back pain.


Where is the back pain?


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 5, 2021)

Just to the left of the bottom of my spine


----------



## grovesy (Feb 5, 2021)

Okay. Some medications can rarely cause Pancreatitis.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 5, 2021)

Will have to look this up - thanks for your input


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 9, 2021)

This is just an update for those who are interested in my experiences of the Trulocity injections.
Pain in back has become just an ache all across it so I was relieved I was having a telephone appointment, at the surgery's request. Turns out it wasn't for the injections but for the annual review by the practice pharmacist of the morphine I take. Apparently I have to phone the diabetes nurse about Trulocity and, of course, I can't get through. To be fair they have over half the staff off with Covid or isolating following contact with staff with Covid. I did ask how they are doing with the Covid vaccinations but with staff shortages it obviously isn't going as planned and, more worrying, they are awaiting deliveries.
Thankfully the sickness has settled down more than in week 2  and am actually eating about a quarter of a normal evening meal. Only a crumpet still for breakfast and a dry cracker at lunch!
Unsurprisingly the weight loss now is 12lbs in 3 weeks.
The 4th injection is tomorrow evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 11, 2021)

Hope things continue to improve @Elliemc


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you.

Latest update:
Awake a lot in the night with stomach pains after the 4th injection and feel as if my stomach and back have been punched today BUT I am definitely not feeling as sick so that's a big step forward. Still feel I can't eat so had to miss metformin in the evening as only had 2 crackers and a bit of cheese!
BS in early sevens and mid sixes.  BP is probably a bit too low.
Still trying to get through to the GP surgery but no luck so far.................


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2021)

Elliemc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Latest update:
> Awake a lot in the night with stomach pains after the 4th injection and feel as if my stomach and back have been punched today BUT I am definitely not feeling as sick so that's a big step forward. Still feel I can't eat so had to miss metformin in the evening as only had 2 crackers and a bit of cheese!
> ...


Hope you get through soon.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 25, 2021)

Well yesterday evening was injection no 6 and, although last night I couldn't lie down as I felt so sick, everything has really settled down. I don't  feel sick all the time and have got a little bit of my appetite back so will just carry on now until the 3 month review when I'll have the usual annual blood tests and check that the numbers have improved. 
Blood sugars and BP had all improved until just over a week ago when I got my Covid vaccination, the AstroZenica one. Within 10 minutes of it I was  having sharp abdominal pains which continued on and off for the rest of that day. The leaflet explaining the medication has this down as a rare side effect. Since then my BS has been between 8 and 9 so I am wondering if this increase is as a result of the pain following the vaccination. Hopefully it will settle down again quickly. My numbers always do increase when I am in pain and although not exactly in pain I have ached for days after the jab-this is also wearing off now.
Not sure if I have mentioned that I had Covid 19 in late Feb last year and it may be the fact that I had had it which caused this side effect.
For anyone waiting for the vaccination it was worth a little pain to feel that it was the first step towards getting my life back and I have no doubt at all that it's the right thing to do -roll on number 2, which will be in early May.
Unless anything else crops up with the Trulicity I'll wait until the blood test results to let anyone who is interested in them know what happens then. I'll be happy to help if anyone needs more info about having them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Elliemc - sorry to hear about the nausea  Hope your results are encouraging at the 3 month review though.

A few people seem to get more discomfort and a bit of a BG bump after the Covid vaccine than others.


----------



## Elliemc (Feb 26, 2021)

But well worth it if we all end up getting some freedom back when more people have had their vaccination.


----------



## Elliemc (Apr 8, 2021)

Latest trulicity upda


Well can honestly say that it has really settled down now, the only problem I get was during the night after the injection with stomach cramps and, very strangely, a sore patch on my right arm just under my wrist which also feels swollen! Like that all the time but it definitely is worse just after the injection and the following day

Weightloss has stayed at 1stone off - I'm very happy with that.

Blood pressure and sugars is another matter and, although getting much better at first, is now all over the place again. I am sure this is due to pain and stress as this always does affect them for me and unfortunately I have had to have surgery for skin cancer diagnosed in Feb and have had post surgical problems with wounds bursting so really this has taken priority over the diabetes right this minute. I  just feel incredibly grateful that I was diagnosed and treated when I read what other cancer patients have had to deal with during the Covid crisis. I don't think I will be doing any updates in the near future but, when this all settles down, will help with info when I can. 

To anyone wondering what to do about the Trulicity injections I would say do expect at least 6/10 weeks before you feel able to eat anywhere near normally and expect not to be able to manage normally due to feeling severely sick. Ok during lockdown but not sure how I would have coped with normal life! Good luck if you decide to go ahead - you never know you may be able to tolerate it better, apparently some do.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your skin cancer, but happy for you that it has been treated promptly despite the pandemic and hope your surgical wounds heal and you get the "all clear". It is good of you to take the time to come here and update the thread in order to help others make their decision on this medication. I hope your levels settle down soon, but unsurprising that things are erratic with everything else that is going on in your life. I look forward to your next post indicating your health has turned a corner for the better.


----------



## Elliemc (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you Barbara


----------

